# pc too hdtv



## maverick214 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm assuming your pc has DVI out and the TV has HDMI. You will need an DVI to HDMI cable. Check out monoprice.com. They have them for cheap.


----------



## heavyduty (Jan 10, 2008)

will this carry the signal the 50 plus feet? Will this also carrry the audio?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

heavyduty said:


> will this carry the signal the 50 plus feet? Will this also carrry the audio?


Maybe, you'll have to buy a high quality cable to go 50 feet. Audio, no. Check out http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Check out RapidRun @ http://www.rapidrun.com Radio Shack & also http://www.partsexpress.com sells the cables & units.


----------



## robdville (Oct 21, 2007)

Go back to Monoprice -I can vouch for a 25' HDMI (setup that way in my theater)

Additionally, they have repeaters if you want to over do it 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041907&p_id=3394&seq=1&format=2


----------



## heavyduty (Jan 10, 2008)

I've the cables ordered and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you have a quality graphic card that supports HD?


----------



## papajohn (Feb 26, 2008)

*PC DVI/HDMI to HDTV*

The Panasonic HDTV are rock solid and I too have connected HD sources and a HD video card to the HDTV.

The video card I have is a ATI 2600. The connector is a DVI "looking' connector, but it functions like HDMI ( carries audio and video). 
So I go with the ATI video card.

I have everything connected to a HDMI switch.
This allows me to have all the sources available to the Panasonic and then just run 1 long HDMI cable to the HDTV.
Then run a 25ft HDMI cable to my HDTV. I also have the Audio Optical cables routed thru the HDMI switch then to the Surround system so I can have surround sound for movies. I generally use the HDTV speakers for day to day news/ and sports.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

How does your ATI output video and audio over the DVI hookup? :huh:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The 2600 has a HDMI & DVI connector.
http://ati.amd.com/products/Radeonhd2600/index.html


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

The connector is a DVI to HDMI connector that I believe is capable of carrying audio and video. ATI and Nivda are the two leaders in the industry for this.

ATI has new cards that just came out, the 3450 and 3650. The 2900 is the older but very capable model.

Nivda has the 8x series which are just as good.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

DVI or Digital Video Input, is incapable of carrying Audio. Where as HDMI or High Definition Multi-media Input is capable. In order to carry audio, you need a set of cables. Also, BTW, a Video card is not a Sound card, so there would not be any audio coming from it.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> DVI or Digital Video Input, is incapable of carrying Audio. Where as HDMI or High Definition Multi-media Input is capable. In order to carry audio, you need a set of cables. Also, BTW, a Video card is not a Sound card, so there would not be any audio coming from it.


http://www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/472/3


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> DVI or Digital Video Input, is incapable of carrying Audio. Where as HDMI or High Definition Multi-media Input is capable. In order to carry audio, you need a set of cables. Also, BTW, a Video card is not a Sound card, so there would not be any audio coming from it.


This is what is throwing me. I have never seen a video card carry an audio signal? I have two 8800 GTX's running SLI in my system and they have no audio capabilities. Is this something only AIT cards like the old AIW have? I remember those back in the day and they had TV tuners built into them.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipans said:


> This is what is throwing me. I have never seen a video card carry an audio signal? I have two 8800 GTX's running SLI in my system and they have no audio capabilities. Is this something only AIT cards like the old AIW have? I remember those back in the day and they had TV tuners built into them.



First for me, too...but I found one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001

HDMI out and an optical audio in, so in theory the HDMI can carry both out to the TV.

As far as I'm aware the HDCP specification requires that a video card with an HDMI out be capable of carrying the audio signal as well, so that's probably where they're going with this. INternal Blu-ray ahoy!


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh I see where people are going, so the Video card like I said does not process the audio. It just takes in a signal and flips it around and out the HDMI port? So you have to run the optical jack out of your sound card and into the video card externally?


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipans said:


> Oh I see where people are going, so the Video card like I said does not process the audio. It just takes in a signal and flips it around and out the HDMI port? So you have to run the optical jack out of your sound card and into the video card externally?



Apparently, yeah; in this video card's case it'll at least do some sort of passthrough from optical digital to the wire. Weird stuff.


----------

